# Amazon -Flex- San Diego



## Zhendos (May 25, 2017)

I'm assigned at "Southern" area in San Diego and I'm doing restaurants mostly every day and warehouses once in while. And yes - Prime Now. I'm living in the middle of San Diego and I know there is at least one warehouse somewhere in Rancho Bernardo. So I would like to ask Amazon to switch me to that warehouse. But I'm not sure if it worth it. Are there any restaurant delivery in that area? If anybody work there do they send you to other warehouses as well? Thanks!


----------



## dennis.moya81 (Aug 16, 2017)

Zhendos said:


> I'm assigned at "Southern" area in San Diego and I'm doing restaurants mostly every day and warehouses once in while. And yes - Prime Now. I'm living in the middle of San Diego and I know there is at least one warehouse somewhere in Rancho Bernardo. So I would like to ask Amazon to switch me to that warehouse. But I'm not sure if it worth it. Are there any restaurant delivery in that area? If anybody work there do they send you to other warehouses as well? Thanks!


My wife is assigned to the Rancho Bernardo and Carlsbad warehouses, we did it one time. You get so many packages unless you have help its almost impossible to deliver in the alloted time. The only good thing is that it wont be late, like Kurtz AND there are always blocks available. Would be easy to get 8 hours.

They are supposed to be opening a warehouse in National City, that might be better.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Zhendos said:


> I'm assigned at "Southern" area in San Diego and I'm doing restaurants mostly every day and warehouses once in while. And yes - Prime Now. I'm living in the middle of San Diego and I know there is at least one warehouse somewhere in Rancho Bernardo. So I would like to ask Amazon to switch me to that warehouse. But I'm not sure if it worth it. Are there any restaurant delivery in that area? If anybody work there do they send you to other warehouses as well? Thanks!


Try grub hub. They pay 4.50 per order plus tips and mileage. It's a way better platform for doing restraurants. I made 250 bucks last Saturday with the average delivery topping over 10 bucks. Yes I worked long hours to make 250 bucks in one day but I get to chill at home while waiting on orders. Orders come in 2 and 3 at a time and they have daily pay too


----------



## Zhendos (May 25, 2017)

Thank you *dennis.moya81 and amazonflexguy!
With grub hub do you need to "catch" orders with the app or they just send it to you? How much you can make on the weekday evenings in avarage?*


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Zhendos said:


> Thank you *dennis.moya81 and amazonflexguy!
> With grub hub do you need to "catch" orders with the app or they just send it to you? How much you can make on the weekday evenings in avarage?*


You can schedule yourself and get a min 11 dollar guarantee or simply tap the I'm available and work without guarantee. I never schedule myself. Since I don't schedule myself I'm able to decline any orders that are too far from my current location without penalty. Allows me to stay in one corner of city and make bank. Been doing this for 2 weeks now and easily make 150 min a day and more on Saturday . Been making way more then with flex but the hours are longer to achieve big pay but I don't mind working long hours if I'm making 250 bucks in a day


----------



## Zhendos (May 25, 2017)

amazonflexguy, Thanks! Applying now..


----------



## Zhendos (May 25, 2017)

It's weird but I just received email from Amazon to complete a survey for the chance to switch my location but now I'm not really sure if I want it as it says I may get offer from National City and Carlsbad location and these are too scattered... and also it says

- Customers do not have the option to tip for Amazon deliveries.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

No tipping on Logistics (the regular 2nd day box/envelope deliveries).


----------



## Another SD driver (Jan 25, 2016)

Zhendos said:


> It's weird but I just received email from Amazon to complete a survey for the chance to switch my location but now I'm not really sure if I want it as it says I may get offer from National City and Carlsbad location and these are too scattered... and also it says
> 
> - Customers do not have the option to tip for Amazon deliveries.


It would be the same as switching to the RB location. All of the warehouses do logistics except Point Loma. You would be able to receive hours at 3 locations instead of just 1, which should translate to an easier time getting blocks. There are no tips but the blocks are longer, so you'd just have to decide between guaranteed pay for 4+ hours or potentially higher pay with a lower chance to get blocks.

I got the same email, and I'm not really sure if I want to do it either. Biggest issue for me is location. Only takes me a few minutes to get to Kurtz. Carlsbad and RB would be a giant pain in the ass to get to every day. It's a shame Amazon doesn't give us a chance to schedule temp blocks at these other warehouses. I'd love to try it out and see if I like it.


----------



## Zhendos (May 25, 2017)

Agree with Another SD driver. Locations kill the deal. I would do RB every day but Carlsbad and National City are too much. I work in La Mesa till about 3 PM and I get my blocks from Kurtz, Clairemont, Hillcrest, College Ave. So locations are pretty close and I get my blocks every day as I need just 1 of 3-4 hour block. So I just stick with what I have.


----------

